# How do i Personalise my Forum - PhpBB???



## pcmagic (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a question that I'm stuck at, Any help would be very greatful,

 Ive set everything else up, Using a free template for now, though i would like to build my own template or Personalise one, How can i go about this?? The forum software I'm using at the moment is phpBB,

Thanks,


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 22, 2006)

well, you need to possibly crete all your images, there will be hundreds, and then you will need to redesign the .css (cascading style sheet) document, to get all your colours worked out.


----------



## pcmagic (Mar 22, 2006)

Still confussed ...

What program can i do all this with, Anyway would frontpage work!!!

I heard that phpnuke does it though when i had a look at it, it was all the install files and that again so i didnt know what to do with them, 

Thanks


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 22, 2006)

well, yo can of course download a pre made theme, but they usually suck and they lack uniqueness. The link in my sig, has a forum, i designed that theme with all the buttons etc... you need some version of photoshop for image creation/editing and anything as basic as notepad to code your new CSS sheet to deal with colours/borders/tables etc... 

draogn2039


----------



## pcmagic (Mar 22, 2006)

Welll photoshop isnt a problem and niether is makin graphics ..

So where Do i start then?? is there not a program where i can view visual and oode at the same time, as i have found the style1.css and style2.css in my server dont know what one to edit though???

at the moment im trying to change the forum and topic colour so when there is a new post it will be a diffrent colour!!!! where can i get the codes for the diffrent colours etc??

One of the main things i want to do is change the layout so that i can get my banners in, and to move and change the buttons at the top for pm and stuff,,,   How can i go about doing this ????

Thanks


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 22, 2006)

well, thats moving inot forum management, which isnt my forte, anyone else...


----------



## pcmagic (Mar 24, 2006)

Right ive looked though a lot of stuff and ive found out quite a lot.. Though there is still one or two new things i cant do....

How do i add need opions in the profile or change a few words ... for when people registor and ofcourse members who are allready registored... ????

Anyond know how i can change the part where it is WHO IS ONLINE ....This part

Our users have posted a total of 1976600 articles
We have 240732 registered users
The newest registered user is 

becuase i want to change USER to somthing eles...



Thanks Again


----------



## change_the_world 2.0 (Apr 17, 2006)

if your using the free phpbb forum i dont think you can change that part. but if you are using the other one just change the files that you have.


----------



## newbie123 (Apr 18, 2006)

maybe you need CHMOD , and knowledge about SQL


----------



## Arm_Pit3 (Apr 19, 2006)

open the index.template.php p[age up in notepad and start coding yourself a new page.


----------

